# Best tank insulation?



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

I am about to set up 6 tanks for breeding discus and plan to insulate them to save a few $$$. Just wondering if anyone can give me some tips on what to use?
Cheers.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Any of the foam board from the insulation department at Home Depot should be fine. It will help a little but probably not much. Keep the lids on tight and keep the ambient temperature of the room higher as your house heat will probably be way more efficient than tank heaters.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I use the silver bubble insulation. I don't know what it's called but it can be found in the insulation isle at HD.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

unless you insulate all sides, not much else you can do except place a tank cover on


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I do three sides!! Mind you it would be possible to cut small observation portals.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Cool thanks guys. I am going to do 3 sides and the bottom. With a lid on there will be one face exposed.


----------

